# Stylish Raketa



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Just spotted this on eBay & couldn't resist a punt. Those hands are superb


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Wow now that is very cool







hope you win it


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

I saw that as well, wacky to say the least.

If its the same seller I saw the other day, I was rather taken with this, nothing special but I love the way the boat is drawn.










And when I saw this I thought of Stan







































Andy


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

PhilM said:


> Wow now that is very cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Phil









This seller has been coming up with some interesting older Russkies, recently.



foztex said:


> And when I saw this I thought of Stan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope it's nothing to do with the name on the watch & rhyming slang









There could be tears before bedtime


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

> I hope it's nothing to do with the name on the watch & rhyming slang
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perish the thought, Stans a gent.

I must admit I hadnt taken much notice of the name, bit dodgy eh? although its probably pronounced entirely different in russian. (knowing my luck with something even more offensive







)

It was the predominance of red that got me. Ive a recent NOS purchase in the post at the mo and when I post a photo of it I will be most dissapointed if I dont get the "like the red second hand" catchphrase. 

cheers

Andy


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Thats certainly different Alan, although to be honest, I probably wouldn't fight you for it 









Good luck with the auction and I hope you win it!

Rich.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

r1ch said:


> Thats certainly different Alan, although to be honest, I probably wouldn't fight you for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers, Rich









I'll not fight too hard for it, myself - it's attractive but a bit small, for me, at 35mm - but it's sometimes hard to judge until it's actually on the wrist


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Alan,

I've seen that Raketa before but never for sale. Nice one.









Andy,

You calling my pint a Yanka?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I've got one of these somewhere. It's really just a curiosity - I can't imagine wearing it, although you never know







.

The hands are prone to flaking - especially the second hand







.

The white dial version is more desirable and slightly larger.

This is a prime example of a Russian watch that has dropped in price since more sellers have come online from Eastern Europe and Russia.

I used to see them go for Â£30 to Â£40 on ebay 5 years ago. Now Â£15 seems to be the price. The supply has grown greater than the demand.

I recently saw a watch, which I bought in 1980, go for a tenth of the price I paid for it then. They were really rare then - now you can't move for them







.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm just glad Timex never had an eastern european factory!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I'm just glad Timex never had an eastern european factory!


Just you wait until ebay Taiwan gets into full swing 







.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

raketakat said:


> This is a prime example of a Russian watch that has dropped in price since more sellers have come online from Eastern Europe and Russia.
> 
> I used to see them go for Â£30 to Â£40 on ebay 5 years ago. Now Â£15 seems to be the price. The supply has grown greater than the demand.


Interesting - cheers Ian, I'll bear that in mind with my bid


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Just picked this up from the Bay.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Nice 1980's Poljot alarm Russ  .


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

raketakat said:


> Nice 1980's Poljot alarm Russ  .


Tell you what, it does it's job. The alarm is great when you place the watch on a hard table, impossible to sleep through!


----------



## martback (Dec 20, 2005)

I purchased one of the Raketa Koperniks a few weeks ago for about GBP18. When I received it, I was surprised to see that it was new and probably not NOS as it had no signs of storage. It looks better in real life than on picture. Mine has a grainy texture on the dial which looks nice and it seems well made.

/ mart


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

martback said:


> I purchased one of the Raketa Koperniks a few weeks ago for about GBP18. When I received it, I was surprised to see that it was new and probably not NOS as it had no signs of storage. It looks better in real life than on picture. Mine has a grainy texture on the dial which looks nice and it seems well made.
> 
> / mart


Welcome Mart







.

Which colour was it







? I've seen new-looking white dial versions around but I don't think I've seen a black one.


----------



## martback (Dec 20, 2005)

Black one with the little crystals.

/ mart


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

martback said:


> Black one with the little crystals.
> 
> / mart


Well I never







. I've not seen a black dial in a silver case before.

Mine's the black cased version.


----------

